# Need Selec-Trol Valve for 1953 Ford Jubilee



## cedarwoodfarm (Nov 23, 2020)

I am looking for a Selec-Trol Valve for a 1953 Ford Jubilee Tractor. I have a remote valve that came with a used front-end loader that I picked up. The remote valve that came with it will not fit the Jubilee. The Remote Hydraulic valve that I have will fit a Ford 861 PowerMaster. Will to sell to someone who needs it.


----------

